# مشكلة mach3 والأويما



## lion_11 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي ماكينة cnc لحفرالأويما وشغال على برنامج mach3 لكن مشكلتي 
تبدأالماكينة بشغل جيد جدا ولكن حينما تصل الى منتصف الشغلة تبدأ في الرداءة
هل يوجد اعدادات مخصصة لشغل ال 3d أو الاويما في برنامج mach3 
مع العلم اني اعمل بمقياس الملي*


----------



## ahmedcnc (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل اعتقد ان المشكله بسبب الـ g code line لان برنامج الماخ3 الذى تمتلكه يبدو تجربيا 
واذا كان تجريبى اصبحت خطوط الـ g code محدوده يعنى 2000 مثلا والشغله بها 10000 خط 
او ان البرنامج بيجى عند نصف file g code او الملف مثلا و يقف عن العمل او كم قالت انت تبد الشغله فى 
الرداءه وده بسبب ان ان نسخه البرنامج تجربيه يعنى محدوده 
واريد ايضا انا اعرف نوع الموتور و الدائره التى تستخدمه لكى ان اسطيع ان اساعدك 
وهلا الماكنيه الت تستخدمه صينى ام تمتلك ماكينه من صنعتك 
والسلام عليكم .. اذا اردت التواصل ابعتلى رساله عى الخاص


----------



## lion_11 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا استاذ ahmedcnc على ردك 
بالنسبة للبرنامج هو مش تجربيي لأن انا عملتله كراك وبيقرا اكتر من 100000 سطر 
اما الماكينة فهي صيني لكن مش عارف ايه نوع الماتور 
هي اربع مواتير ومخرطة في الخلف
ياريت تساعدني في المشكلة دي لاني تعبت جدا من هذا البرنامج


----------



## ahmedcnc (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز lion 11 اذا يجب ان نتاكد ان العيب من الماخ 3 ام ماذا ولذلك استخدم بديل لبرنامج ماخ3 
وهو برنامج emc2 واذا استخدمت هذا البرنامج و لو طلعه الشغله جيده يبقى خالص وفى الحاله 
ولو انت فضلت تشتغل بالـ mach3 يبقى لازم تشترى النسخه الاصليه او تطلبه من شركه الماكينه 
ولو عملت زى ما قلت ونجحت يبقى تمام او لو لسه الماكينه على حاله يبقى العيب مش الـ software 
ممكن يبقى فيه كلام تانى 
وعندى سوالين ايه هو موديل الماكينه ونوعه 
وايه ظروف الماكينه فى 2d 
وليه متلبطش dsp system بدل من الـ mach3
والسلام عليكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل أين تقيم؟ هذا أولا ثانيا

راسلني على الخاص لأساعدك إذا أحببت؟

ملاحظة 

رأيي أن العيب لا يخص برنامج الماك إطلاقا 

العيب محصور بين الماكينه والكمبيوتر والوندوز وليس الماك


----------



## رضا كامل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

يبدو و الله أعلم أن هناك حاجة الى تبريد المواتير و كروت الدرايفر فظهور العيب بعد فترة تشغيل يوحي بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة يؤدي الى اختلال الأداء.
و الله أعلم.


----------



## Eman Brakat (11 أغسطس 2013)

سلام عليكم 
احنا بنحاول نعمل ماكينه cnc وجبننا المواتير والدايرة شغاله كويس مع البرنامج المشغل لدايرة الانترفيس لكن مش بتشتغل مع الماك 3 مع انى مظبطه اعدادات البرنامج لكن الموتور مش بياخد اى اشارة من البرنامج ..شكرا


----------

